# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Preview discards post

## Cynthia Moore

I was just composing a post. When I clicked on preview, I got the preview, but the text of my post was deleted. This has never happened before.

----------


## jaslake

Hi Cynthia

This is a known issue...see this link
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...view-post.html

----------


## Cynthia Moore

OK, thanks.

----------

